# 5D mKII and probelm with autofocusing



## dbamott (May 11, 2013)

It will only autofocuse in A+ and NOT in any position. I´ve tried with my 24-7mm and my 100-400 mm origianl canon lenses.
What is wrong?? The camera is brand new  Comming from a 40D.. Have I missed something in the menu? and a upgrade to latest firmware didn´t fix  the problem..
Does anyone has a solution?
Thank you in advance..


----------



## Robin_Usagani (May 11, 2013)

More than likely someone set it to back button focus.  I suggest going to the menu an reset the camera to factory setting. I do suggest you learn to back button focus though.


----------



## KmH (May 11, 2013)

Duplicate thread. Thread locked.
Reply here - http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/canon/327192-5d-mkii-probelm-autofocusing.html


----------

